# Failed hotsync wiped out desktop data



## WendyH (Aug 11, 2003)

Sony Clie N760C with desktop os Palm 4.0

Hot sync took longer than usual this a.m., and then began an endless beep. Message indicated I may have too many records in the desktop. I reset the Clie and it's fine; however, I can't start the desktop software, even after rebooting. Splash screen appears & then message "Error. Failed to open Address Book database". Files Address.dat and Address.bak are now both 140 bytes. 

I'm afraid to try anything until I'm sure what to do, for fear of wiping out the info on the Clie too.... Ideas?

Thanks

-Wendy
--------------------------------------------------
Hot Sync log:

-- Date Book
- Some handheld records were not copied to your PC. Your computer may be full or you may have reached the maximum allowed records on the desktop. To correct this situation, delete some records and perform a HotSync operation again.
Desktop = 3392, Handheld = 3390
OK Date Book with 1 message(s)
-- Address Book
- Some handheld records were not copied to your PC. Your computer may be full or you may have reached the maximum allowed records on the desktop. To correct this situation, delete some records and perform a HotSync operation again.
Desktop = 0, Handheld = 244
Address Book synchronization failed


----------

